# Excision of prolapsed orbital fat



## catballew (Feb 16, 2011)

Can someone help with icd-9 and cpt code for excision of prolapsed orbital fat


----------



## rizeninme (Feb 21, 2011)

It really depends on what type of procedure was done- I found a good article that you can show to your doctor to figure out exactly what he did- that will help with picking the appropriate code. 

The diagnosis should be based on what symtpoms the patient presented with prior to the surgery. 

http://www.ophmanagement.com/article.aspx?article=104073


----------



## Melanie Wilke (Mar 2, 2011)

*Orbital Fat Prolapse*

Actually, we do these excisions with some regularity, (in addition to the bleph and ptosis previously mentioned) and the coding that we use is 67412, as doctor must breach the orbit to make the excision. 374.34 (fat pad hernia - orbit) is the diagnosis code that we use. 

As previously recommended, I would say check with your physician to verify the coding. Two of the three procedures mentioned here are subtly different, but the excision of orbital fat that we typically deal with, and that I'm thinking of, presents _very _differently. Good luck!


----------

